# How many calories above Maintenance



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

*How many calories above Maintenance*​
0-5002080.00%500-100028.00%1000-150028.00%Above 150014.00%


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Folks,

As per the title, how many calories you increase above the maintenance to gain muscle?. I understand on gear, people can get away with a larger surplus without getting fat unlike a guy who is training natural. I did a small surplus of 400KCal~ over maintenance and was doing pretty well. When i tried to create a bit more surplus, started gaining fat.

What's your approach?

Thanks

Jatin


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

About 1-1.5k, but that's mainly down to tren.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All of them


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can only bulk for about 5 weeks before my appetite turns to s**t!


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

In the past I've gone as high as 3000. After this cut I'll start at 300 over maintenance and slowly increase when needed, Nice and steady.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

bout tree fiddy!

seriously though, i need alot to grow!

natty i was about 600-800 above maintenence, mainly all clean diet, the only exception would be some peanut butter

on the juice (test only) im on 1400 over maintenence again mostly clean, for two reasons, my appetites through the roof, and i want to get the most out of the gear, some fat at this point doesnt bother me!

my job means im on my feet for atleast 9 hours, i cycle to and from work 6 miles each way, i gym 3/4 times a week and work out at home inbetween, i have a dog to walk twice a day and a toddler to chase round so i need all the extra cals i can get!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

300 above then add 300 each time weight slows usually end up around 1500 above towards end of cycle.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

you wont gain any additional muscle tissue if you eat 200 over as opposed to 2000 over, you just get fatter with 2000


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Doesn't mean much if you can't find maintaince in the first place. Takes me about a month due to changes in lifestyle, gym schedule, sleep etc


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JohhnyC said:


> Doesn't mean much if you can't find maintaince in the first place. Takes me about a month due to changes in lifestyle, gym schedule, sleep etc


 I know what you mean. In practice all I do is adjust calories to gain minimal fat while making progress in the gym, but I know from experience this is with an excess well below 500 kcal.

As Banzi says, anyone not voting in the first category is just making themselves unnecessarily fat as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I know what you need. In practice all I do is adjust calories to gain minimal fat while making progress in the gym, but I know from experience this is with an excess well below 500 kcal.
> 
> As Banzi says, anyone not voting in the first category is just making themselves unnecessarily fat as far as I'm concerned.


 Same, I more of a trail and error bloke with gym stuff now. I got to fat, cut right back on cals, last few weeks, quickly dropped fat, more to go though before the proper ab and obliques definition comes through. However strength increase dropped almost to zero (on cycle). Upped cals in last few days and think I'm on track. What it is actually below maintaince, no clue, wild guess at around 500 to 800.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Same, I more of a trail and error bloke with gym stuff now. I got to fat, cut right back on cals, last few weeks, quickly dropped fat, more to go though before the proper ab and obliques definition comes through. However strength increase dropped almost to zero (on cycle). Upped cals in last few days and think I'm on track. What it is actually below maintaince, no clue, wild guess at around 500 to 800.


 I never really count cals. I have a basic idea what's in most foods from experience, I just go with the mirror, I stay in shape year round.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

banzi said:


> I never really count cals. I have a basic idea what's in most foods from experience, I just go with the mirror, I stay in *shape year roun*d.


 Don't you mean 30 years stay in shape.

Same here, living in China good knows what calories are in what food, you work it out after a while though

Actually I fully agree with your post a long while back. Keeps your abs visible. That's a very good rule of thumb for many people


----------

